# Tree/shrub that creates an amazing canopy



## kbsangel86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Seriously, this thing is rampant in my backyard. My rabbits love it, any time of year. Soon, the berries will be turning black. Any idea what this is called and are the berries people friendly?

Located in southeastern nc


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not 100% sure from the picture, but it looks like it could be black gum, aka tupelo, _Nyssa sylvatica_.

Are the branches opposite, or alternate? When does it get leaves? What color do they turn in the fall, and when do they turn color?


----------



## kbsangel86 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will check the branshe's tomorrow, but I *think* they alternate. Of memory serves correctly, it stays green year round and the berries turn in the fall. In late spring, early summer (not much difference here), it gets clumps of white flowers which turn into berries.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like Privet to me.
Ligustrum sinense maybe. That is the Chinese privet one, but there are many.​


----------

